# Looking for advise on S13 Drag slick and Tire Size



## Punisher (Aug 17, 2005)

Im on the east coast :thumbup: and am having a hard time finding any information on the largest drag slick and rim I can put on my S13. I have a 1989 Hatch with a RB25det from a 33 linked to a Spec stage 5 and lsd rearend. I have attached a wide body kit but it only adds minimal clearance in the rear. The car produces 320 whp and is spinning the heck out of my 17" BFG drag junk at 10psi in the tires (not bright to run this low) and 10 psi of boost. Would like to get a set of 15" steeliees and some soft side wall ass-phalt grabbers. I hate to buy things twice so if you have any specfic information on what size would fit in the factory wheelwell it would be greatly apreciated. I trailer the car so drag slicks are the only thing that im intrested in. Thank you for your help and if I can assist you I will try


----------



## UchinaHinga (Aug 1, 2005)

I had 245/40/ 17's on a 9j wheel ,but I had to roll the fenders to keep it from rubbing.I also had my coilover dropped to the Max low setting so you may beable to get more clearence if your car is a bit higher.


----------



## UchinaHinga (Aug 1, 2005)

you might want to try this site too. www.mickeythompsontires.com.
lots of info and specs


----------



## Punisher (Aug 17, 2005)

*Mickey Thompson*

The fine folks at M/T want me to run their sport compact radial. I fell for the BFG II coumpound with tire rack and don't want to make a investment whithout advise from a few people that know. Thank you for the advise and I hope I can get info from the boards because the manufactures have no time for my foolishne$$.


----------

